# fishroom update...



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

fishroom update...















my new cube...




______________________________________________

some fish and more...


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

opcorn: nice looking stuff man :thumb:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

thanks...


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Great looking setup!

What species is this? Baenschi?



bou said:


>


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

yes... one of my favorite fish...
the dominant male of the tank...


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Its a great looking fish. Do you breed them or are these all male tanks?


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

yes i breed some for pay bill (food, electricity and other thing.)
some tank for my eyes only and other to grow some fish and sell to people near by my house or lfs...
it's not for the no money because i put a lot of time in there but for enjoy my passion...
no real money to do with fish i think...


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice setup :thumb: looks very clean


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

update...









and some fish...













my best one...


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

ah i'm so in love :drooling: your tank setups are nice


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## joeshmoe (Nov 29, 2007)

wow, way to go!


----------

